# Loving 6 month old male looking for a new home (MI, USA)



## Winchester (Jan 12, 2014)

Fidget is a 6 month old New Zealand, Californian mix. He is a very sweet, but a bit on the larger side - already weighing in about 6-7 pounds. He is a house rabbit and we are looking for someone who will house him in doors. He is perfectly litter trained inside of his cage, but is still unaltered so going in a box while having free roam needs a bit of work. Unfortunately we are unable to care for him any longer because of personal medical issues. He is a very sweet and affectionate bunny and we are only hoping he can find the home he deserves.

Please either message me here on the site or at [email protected] and we can chat some more.
We have his cage if you need one, though he is currently living in a NIC cube cage, which he will outgrow in later months.
He is super fussy when it comes to litter boxes, so we will provide you with the one he is using now along with his water bottle, toys and food bowls.

We are located in MICHIGAN, United states. Near Detroit area.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

He's precious! I'm so sorry you're having to give him up (especially since you sound like a wonderful and well-educated bunny slave) 

Best of luck in finding a great home for him!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry you need to find Fidget a new home. Any way you could keep him with someone else helping with his care? I know it must be a very hard decision. I pray that you find Fidget that perfect loving home that will love & care for him as you have. Please update us & I hope whoever takes Fidget will make RO their online bunny home for sharing Fidget updates as well as for any help or bunny chat they may feel the need.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, definitely pass along our info to his new owner(s) if you don't mind (assuming he doesn't end up with one of our current members)! If his new owners join RO, we'll definitely help to look out for the little guy .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2014)

Wish you were closer, we'd take him in.


----------

